# Bettie Surf and Yoga Camp, Ecuador



## Surf Yoga Bettie (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

Please check out the new Surf and Yoga Camp for women, located in Canoa, Ecuador. You can kick it poolside and beachfront, sipping on Zen and juice, catching some waves and rocking out your sun salutations. 

I lived in Colorado for 15 years before moving down to Ecuador in 07. I've finally got the program dialed and the website went live this week. It's for hip chicks like the betties I used to backcountry with and climb with and kayak with... you get it. It's new, it's sweet! 

Let me know of any feedback you have after checking out the website: www.omadventuretravel.com

Cheers from Ecuador!
Patricia White
[email protected]


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

It's going to be a sweeeeeet program, especially great to get out of a long cold winter.


----------



## Surf Yoga Bettie (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks! We're pretty stoked to see the chicks all surfin' and yoga-ing together on the beach this year! Good times, good times....


----------

